# UK citizen wishes to marry U.S citizen, confused



## dazuk (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi

I hope that someone out there can help a very confused person .

I live in the Uk and hold a British Passport and i am due to visit my Girlfriend in the USA next week under the VWP and i am thinking about asking her to marry me. 

If i do this and she agrees of course can i get married in the USA while out there? and if so what would the next step be for me to do? as i would like to live with her in the USA.

I have tried looking on the embassy websites but the whole VISA thing is very confusing. 

Any advice would be great!

many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone will be along shortly with the details, but based on prior posts and the responses, you should really plan on going back to the UK at some point prior to moving to the US to live with your girlfriend. If you come over on a VWP, marry and then try to stay, it looks very bad.

Others can tell you whether your best option is to go for the fiancé visa - and then marry on your return trip - or to get married while you're in the US this time, return to the UK and then get your spousal visa. But making the trip back to sort out the proper paperwork can save you major hassles later on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dazuk said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope that someone out there can help a very confused person .
> 
> ...


Then you go home and she files the paperwork for an CR1 visa


----------



## dazuk (Jun 30, 2009)

hi 

thanks for the responses

I would go home after my stay on the VWP.

Is it a bad thing to marry while in the US on the VWP?, i would not try and stay on the VWP.

and if i did marry what would i need to apply for when back in the UK ?( i plan to come back to earn some money before going back out to the states).

thanks again for the help, things are beginning to look a bit less muddled.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dazuk said:


> hi
> 
> thanks for the responses
> 
> ...


Sounds a good plan you will need lots of money

Its not bad to marry on a the VP ..its bad to try and stay 

You dont aplly for much... thats all down to the US citizen 

Immigrant Visa for a Spouse (IR1 or CR1)

or google for CR1


----------



## dazuk (Jun 30, 2009)

hi

with respect to the interview, would this take place in the UK?

and am i allowed to enter the USA on the VWP while the CR1 Visa process is taking place?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dazuk said:


> hi
> 
> with respect to the interview, would this take place in the UK?
> 
> and am i allowed to enter the USA on the VWP while the CR1 Visa process is taking place?


Yes and Yes


----------



## jsflynn603 (Aug 13, 2008)

Fiancee visa seems the best...

It is complex and will continue to get more and moreso. In short do the research for if you make a mistake it will cost you dearly. I'm not sure but you may need a certain amount of wealth and/or employment opportunity, unless she has a certain amount of wealth.

In short immigration does not want, especially in these horrid times, people who are short on funding. It is becoming a major issue. If she has a house paid for and a good job you might be ok if you are short on funds, or it might not be. Too often males and females marry an American, then once here, eventually divorce, and without skills become a deficit to the already stressed social support system.

I'm not making a judgment but showing you the rationale. I had a long time nursing friend tell me yesterday that she was being sent back to Canada... I had always thought she was an American, but she wasn't. Things are tightening up all around the world and my guess is that it will tighten further over the next few years. So be careful and good luck.


----------



## dazuk (Jun 30, 2009)

I have just got back from a 90 day stay in the states and have decided that would like to marry my girlfriend. I would like to get married as soon as possible ideally in the USA. I have heard that under the VWP if you have intent to marry then they will not let you in the country? or grant a visa at a later stage. I would not stay under the VWP just stay for say 2 weeks and get married

Does actually know of anyone that has got married in the states while using the VWP?

or is it best for my girlfriend to apply for a K1 visa for me?? and then get married ?

hope someone can help


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dazuk said:


> I have just got back from a 90 day stay in the states and have decided that would like to marry my girlfriend. I would like to get married as soon as possible ideally in the USA. I have heard that under the VWP if you have intent to marry then they will not let you in the country? or grant a visa at a later stage. I would not stay under the VWP just stay for say 2 weeks and get married
> 
> Does actually know of anyone that has got married in the states while using the VWP?
> 
> ...


There's no problem getting married on a VWP entry provided you do not intend to remain in the US when you enter. Get married, file for a CR1 immigrant visa, then leave before your 90 days are up. Visa takes 8-10 months from start, and you have a green card from the start.

Alternatively, file for a K1 now, and in 8-10 months you can come over to get married and remain here.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dazuk said:


> I have just got back from a 90 day stay in the states and have decided that would like to marry my girlfriend. I would like to get married as soon as possible ideally in the USA. I have heard that under the VWP if you have intent to marry then they will not let you in the country? or grant a visa at a later stage. I would not stay under the VWP just stay for say 2 weeks and get married
> 
> Does actually know of anyone that has got married in the states while using the VWP?
> 
> ...


Get her to file for the K-1 for you straight away 
http://www.uscis.gov/files/article/A2eng.pdf


----------



## dazuk (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for the advice,things are becomming clearer.

Do i take it that it doesnt matter how long i stay on the vwp when i go to the states and get married as i can only go for about 10 days?

does she need to apply for the CR1 visa while i am there or does it need to be submitted in the UK?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dazuk said:


> Do i take it that it doesnt matter how long i stay on the vwp when i go to the states and get married as i can only go for about 10 days?


You can stay as long as they give you on the I-94W. It's usually 90 days or nothing. So 10 days should be fine. Remember that you may need to prove strong ties to your home country to convince them you are not going to immigrate on that trip. Wedding paraphernalia in your luggage will raise suspicions otherwise.




dazuk said:


> does she need to apply for the CR1 visa while i am there or does it need to be submitted in the UK?


Your finance starts the ball rolling by filing an I-130 and any other necessary forms straight after you're married. She'll be petitioning for a CR1 immigrant visa for you. Find the forms and instructions at USCIS Home Page


----------



## dazuk (Jun 30, 2009)

brilliant, thank you so much for the advice.

do you think its safe to leave a bit of time before i go back seeing that i was out there for the max 90 days?


----------

